# Phantom Shaper



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

A Google image search does not yield any results that I suspect pertain to what you found. 

Post up a picture.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Try one of the sites that deal in antique tools.


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 25, 2011)

That was right after I got it moved. It's in working order now.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow.

Probably more steel in that thing than 10 of today's similar tools.

Nice find.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

THAT would be a fun tool to restore....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I hate to send you else where---but there is a site called 'old wood working machines'---
Old Woodworking Machines • Index page 

Nice old iron you found there-----


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah this thing weighs a ton. My case skid steer was on the two front wheels the whole time I was moving it. I do plan on restoring it, that's why I'm looking for info


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Is it a single head unit or multiple heads?


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Single head


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, that is a monster for a single head unit----heavy duty---

The innards should not be to complicated---as a machine goes, it is a fairly simple mechanism----


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah I've figured out the workings of it. My test parts were two jaw pads for an old rock island vise I found in the scrap pile where I work. I was looking for info on the oiling system for the most part. This one has been modified by someone and the oiler for the bull gears inside is just plain gone, the hole plugged with an aluminum plate.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

You could try this one. www.vintagemachinery.org


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 25, 2011)

That's an excellent site! But no dice on my machine. Not even a listing for the manufacturer. There's a couple references online, but it's the same as me, guys looking for info on their shapers. So I guess I've got one of few made. I'd better not break it!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have never seen a machine like that, is it a molder or a shaper?


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 25, 2011)

A shaper. What's a molder? Close to same thing?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A molder makes profiles on trim and usually has a feed to feed the material through the machine.


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh so like a planer with special knives right? I've got one of those too then lol an old belsaw


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

While that planer can mold, a molder will only cut profiles, it won't plane, it basically makes trim only.


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah this monster I have has a fence thing to line up the molding so it stays true running thru. The shaper in this thread is for steel. Uses cutters a lot like a lathe and the head moves back and forth across the workpiece shaving it down. It can cut keyways, cut slots, shoulders, and probably more things that I have yet to discover in my effort to educate myself on its operation


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

OK I got ya, I just couldn't figure out how in the world that would work as a wood shaper.


----------

